# Cleaning silicone glue residue off of stainless steel sink after install



## FTF-Tom

If its regular silicone, which I'm sure it is, the easiest way is to tale the heel of your palm and rub back and forth until it comes off. If that proves too difficult mineral spirits are gentle enough to not harm the finish on your sink.


----------



## chrisn

Get the installer back to fix it, not you're problem.


----------



## hand drive

as ftf tom mentions, use a dry finger and try and roll the sillycone off. a sharp razor knife used to cut the sillycone near the sink edge helps to not undermine while rolling with your finger. just cut downward onto the counter top face around the edge of the sink, when you roll the sillycone should not try and pull out any further than your knife cut...


----------

